# προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις = excuses



## nickel (Feb 8, 2011)

_Προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις._ Σκέτο _excuses_ στα αγγλικά. Ίσως δις: _Excuses, excuses._ Δεν ξέρω κάτι πιο χρωματισμένο. Το βιβλικό από τους Ψαλμούς δεν έχει καμία σχέση:

μὴ ἐκκλίνῃς τὴν καρδίαν μου εἰς λόγους πονηρίας τοῦ προφασίζεσθαι προφάσεις ἐν ἁμαρτίαις σὺν ἀνθρώποις ἐργαζομένοις ἀνομίαν καὶ οὐ μὴ συνδυάσω μετὰ τῶν ἐκλεκτῶν αὐτῶν

Don’t incline my heart to any evil thing, to practice deeds of wickedness with men who work iniquity. Don’t let me eat of their delicacies. 

ή (King James):
Incline not my heart to any evil thing, to practise wicked works with men that work iniquity: and let me not eat of their dainties. 

http://en.katabiblon.com/us/index.php?text=LXX&book=Ps&ch=140


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 9, 2011)

Pretext for sin, pretense at sin?

Έντιτ: Δείτε αποτελέσματα για false pretenses.


----------



## meidei (Feb 9, 2011)

_Pretext_ μάλιστα, _for sin_ μόνο σε θρησκευτικό πλαίσιο νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Δικαιολογίες ή προσχήματα; Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## meidei (Feb 9, 2011)

Φαίνεται να είναι νομικός όρος παρεμπιπτόντως 


> *False pretenses* or obtaining property by false pretenses is when a person obtains property by intentionally misrepresenting a past or existing fact.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_pretenses


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 9, 2011)

meidei said:


> Φαίνεται να είναι νομικός όρος παρεμπιπτόντως
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_pretenses



Αυτά είναι τα *ψευδή προσχήματα* απ'ότι βλέπω...


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Να ξαναπώ ότι η αρχική φράση στους Ψαλμούς έχει άσχετη σημασία (μια πιο σύγχρονη Βίβλος έχει εκεί «πράξεις ασεβείς»). Δεν βρήκα λεξικά να αναφέρονται στη συγκεκριμένη παρέκκλιση. 

Για τη σύγχρονη χρήση και τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στη φράση και τη σκέτη _πρόφαση_ ή το _πρόσχημα_, θα επανέλθω αύριο, αλλά προς το παρόν, είναι καλό το λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ:

*πρόφαση (η)* 1. η πλασματική αιτία που προβάλλεται για να δικαιολογηθεί κάτι ή να συγκαλυφθεί το πραγματικό κίνητρο μιας πράξης: _βρήκε μια πρόφαση, για να αρνηθεί την πρόσκληση | όλα αυτά είναι προφάσεις· απλώς δεν θέλει να σου πει ευθέως ότι πλέον δεν τον ενδιαφέρεις_ ΣΥΝ. πρόσχημα- ΦΡ. *προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις* για περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες προβάλλει κανείς διάφορες δικαιολογίες για ατοπήματά του που δεν μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν: _αυτά που λες είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις· η αλήθεια είναι πως πήρες μικρό βαθμό γιατί δεν είχες μελετήσει!_

*Excuses, plain and simple*, (=σκέτες δικαιολογίες), για το παραπάνω παράδειγμα.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 9, 2011)

Βρέθηκε :

4 μὴ ἐκκλίνῃς τὴν καρδίαν μου εἰς λόγους πονηρίας τοῦ προφασίζεσθαι προφάσεις ἐν ἁμαρτίαις σὺν ἀνθρώποις ἐργαζομένοις τὴν ἀνομίαν, καὶ οὐ μὴ συνδυάσω μετὰ τῶν ἐκλεκτῶν αὐτῶν.

4 Incline not my heart to evil things, to employ pretexts for sins, with me who work iniquity: and let me not unite with their choice ones. (Πηγή)

Καλά το' χε το pretext το λεξικό του Lampe...


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Το _pretext_ το έχουν όλα τα λεξικά, απλώς εδώ έχουμε και μια αγγλική μετάφραση που διορθώνει τις αγγλικές (αλλά και την ελληνική). Δεν είναι εύκολο να δω ποια είναι, αλλά αξίζει να την έχουμε πρόχειρη. Ίσως είναι αυτή:
http://www.ellopos.net/hermes/defau...e0bf-20/detail/0195289757/104-0445773-9643119


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Η διαφορά είναι ότι οι παραπάνω αγγλικές μεταφράσεις, όπως π.χ. του Ιάκωβου, ενδέχεται να μεταφράζουν από τα εβραϊκά, ενώ η μετάφραση με το _pretexts_ μεταφράζει τη μετάφραση (των Εβδομήντα, με τις «προφάσεις»). Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται αυτή η διαφορά.

Για τη μετάφραση του King James:
For their Old Testament, the translators used a text originating in the editions of the Hebrew Rabbinic Bible by Daniel Bomberg (1524/5), but adjusted this to conform to the Greek LXX or Latin Vulgate in passages to which Christian tradition had attached a Christological interpretation. For example, the reading "They pierced my hands and my feet" was used in Psalm 22:16 (vs. the Masoretes' reading of the Hebrew "like lions [they maul] my hands and feet"). Otherwise, however, the Authorized Version is closer to the Hebrew tradition than any previous English translation – especially in making use of the rabbinic commentaries, such as Kimhi, in elucidating obscure passages in the Masoretic Text; earlier versions had been more likely to adopt LXX or Vulgate readings in such places.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Αυτά είναι τα *ψευδή προσχήματα* απ'ότι βλέπω...


Που με τη σειρά του είναι μετάφραση του αγγλικού, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι απευθείας σε ελληνικό κείμενο νόμου δεν εμφανίζεται.


----------



## cougr (Jan 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> [....]
> 
> πρόφαση (η) 1. η πλασματική αιτία που προβάλλεται για να δικαιολογηθεί κάτι ή να συγκαλυφθεί το πραγματικό κίνητρο μιας πράξης: βρήκε μια πρόφαση, για να αρνηθεί την πρόσκληση | όλα αυτά είναι προφάσεις· απλώς δεν θέλει να σου πει ευθέως ότι πλέον δεν τον ενδιαφέρεις ΣΥΝ. πρόσχημα- ΦΡ. *προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις* για περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες προβάλλει κανείς διάφορες δικαιολογίες για ατοπήματά του που δεν μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν: _αυτά που λες είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις· η αλήθεια είναι πως πήρες μικρό βαθμό γιατί δεν είχες μελετήσει!_
> 
> *Excuses, plain and simple*, (=σκέτες δικαιολογίες), για το παραπάνω παράδειγμα.



Έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το νήμα έτσι τυχαία και διαβάζοντας την ανωτέρω περιγραφή του ΛΝΕΓ νομίζω ότι ίσως θα ταίριαζε και το «_lame excuses_». 

π.χ.

_ We knew that Barack Obama would find some *lame excuse* for his miserable showing ....

....the administration should not hide behind such *lame excuses*....

When we want to dump someone, it's easier to give a *lame excuse* than to tell the truth.
_


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2013)

Νομίζω πως νοηματικά η απόδοση είναι κοντά, ωστόσο έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά register.


----------



## cougr (Jan 22, 2013)

Προφανώς υπάρχει διαφορά στο register και νοηματικά μπορεί να μην αντιστοιχούν απόλυτα όμως αν πάρουμε το παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, δλδ. το «_αυτά που λες είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις· η αλήθεια είναι πως πήρες μικρό βαθμό γιατί δεν είχες μελετήσει_», αλλά και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις, έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκεί που ο Έλληνας θα χρησιμοποιούσε τη φράση «προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις» ο Αγγλοσάξονας θα έλεγε «lame excuses». Με αυτή τη λογική το πρότεινα.


----------



## pontios (Jan 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να ξαναπώ ότι η αρχική φράση στους Ψαλμούς έχει άσχετη σημασία (μια πιο σύγχρονη Βίβλος έχει εκεί «πράξεις ασεβείς»). Δεν βρήκα λεξικά να αναφέρονται στη συγκεκριμένη παρέκκλιση.
> 
> Για τη σύγχρονη χρήση και τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στη φράση και τη σκέτη _πρόφαση_ ή το _πρόσχημα_, θα επανέλθω αύριο, αλλά προς το παρόν, είναι καλό το λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ:
> 
> ...



Μια διάκριση που ίσως πρέπει να γίνει;
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα ανωτέρω, *προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις* = an excuse/excuses (or even a licence in a way?) to commit unpardonable/unjustifiable/inexcusable sins, ενώ το σκέτο *προφάσεις* = excuses, plain and simple.
Δηλαδή, οι *προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις *= inexcusable/unjustifiable/unpardonable/unforgivable excuses, perhaps even lame excuses as cougr pointed out, i.e., not (just) excuses plain and simple. 
In a sense all excuses are going to be lame, inadequate or invalid if they are trying to justify an unjustifiable act (or sin).


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι, cougr, πως σε τέτοιο πλαίσιο όπως του παραδείγματος με τους βαθμούς, στην καθομιλουμένη μάλλον δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν πολλοί τη φράση «προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις», ιδίως αν τη λέει γονιός στο παιδί (οι περισσότεροι θα έλεγαν το απλό «(Φτηνές) δικαιολογίες!» με την κατάλληλη απαξίωση). Εκτός αν ο γονιός είναι φιλόλογος ή θεολόγος (ή άλλου είδους παλαιοντο_λόγος_). Το επόμενο βήμα είναι η απαγγελία της παραβολής του Ασώτου, του εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσόντος υιού, στη γλώσσα των Εβδομήκοντα (και πλέον ετών). ;)


----------



## cougr (Jan 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> [...] Το επόμενο βήμα είναι η απαγγελία της παραβολής του Ασώτου, του εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσόντος υιού, στη γλώσσα των Εβδομήκοντα (και πλέον ετών). ;)



Hehe. Και να το μάθει απ' έξω φαντάζομαι :)


----------

